# probabile bug gnome-power-manager

## crisandbea

ragazzi non riesco ad avere nè l'icona della batteria sul pannello, ne tantomeno se lancio 

gnome-power-preferences  da terminale mi apre la schermata di configurazione e si pianta ugualmente, mostrandomi questi errori:

```

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name_owner: assertion `connection != NULL' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_add_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name_owner: assertion `connection != NULL' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name_owner: assertion `connection != NULL' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_add_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name: assertion `connection != NULL' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name: assertion `connection != NULL' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

(gnome-power-preferences:30986): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name: assertion `connection != NULL' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

(gnome-power-preferences:30986): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name: assertion `connection != NULL' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

(gnome-power-preferences:30986): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name: assertion `connection != NULL' failed

** (gnome-power-preferences:30986): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

(gnome-power-preferences:30986): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

```

ho provato a cercare su bugzilla, ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla di simile, potrebbe essere un bug, o è solo un errore di configurazione?????

vi aggiungo queste righe che ho trovato nei log:

```

cat /var/log/messages :

gnome-power-manager: (root) Critical error: This program cannot start until you start the dbus system service. It is <b>strongly recommended</b> you reboot your computer after starting this service.

```

quindi sembrerebbe che dbus non parte, non sò ne come ne perchè non parte.

qualche consiglio????

ciaoLast edited by crisandbea on Tue Oct 24, 2006 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unz

che versione di dbus usi?

----------

## crisandbea

 *unz wrote:*   

> che versione di dbus usi?

 

```

 sys-apps/dbus

      Latest version available: 0.61-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.61-r1

      Size of files: 1,695 kB

      Homepage:      http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

      License:       || ( GPL-2 AFL-2.1 )

```

----------

## Luca89

il servizio dbus Ã¨ attivato?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> il servizio dbus Ã¨ attivato?

 

si il problema si avviene solo se lancio da riga di comando lo gnome-power-preferences.

all'avio del sistema dopo essermi loggato , ed dopo che tutto è stato caricato mi da il seguente errore che mi ritrovo giustamente anche facendo un:

```

cat /var/log/message | grep GConf 

Oct 25 13:43:14 elpibe gnome-power-manager: (cristian) Critical error: GConf schema installer error, battery_low_percentage cannot be zero
```

vi posto solo la riga relativa all'accesso di oggi.

qualche idea sul problema????

----------

